# I think I found my Stonehaven substitute...



## Royale Duke (Aug 14, 2009)

And it is Peterson University Flake.

I hope to pick up a tin on Friday, as my sample has run dry as of tonight. I can already see myself smoking this stuff when I want to conserve my supply of Stonehaven or don't have any at all.

The flavor of this blend comes extremely close to Stonehaven, but that is not to say it isn't its own beast.

In fact, Unlike Stonehaven the fruity notes of UF come through quite a bit more then Stonehaven, but like Stonehaven it has that same zesty spiciness on the palate and through the nose. It also has a sweet character from the Virginias and a bit of a sort of smokey-ness. Although there is no Latakia in this blend, much like Stonehaven I think it has to do with its character and how it was made that provides a nice bit of smoke flavor.

Also, for a flake it is surprisingly thick cut.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Don't say that too many times or someone will go out and buy it all up


----------



## Royale Duke (Aug 14, 2009)

Mad Hatter said:


> Don't say that too many times or someone will go out and buy it all up


Yeah, I don't know what I was saying.eep::tape:

UNIVERSITY FLAKE IS AWFUL! DON'T BUY IT! JUST LET ME HAVE IT!:bolt:


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

One reviewer call Dark Flake "ramped up Stonehaven" and I agree. Here is my malawi-wowee. If the UF runs out and you want to take it up a notch:

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. - Dark Flake pipe tobacco reviews

Not for kids.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Mister Moo said:


> One reviewer call Dark Flake "ramped up Stonehaven" and I agree. Here is my malawi-wowee. If the UF runs out and you want to take it up a notch:
> 
> Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. - Dark Flake pipe tobacco reviews
> 
> Not for kids.


Not for kids is right, this stuff is pretty freakin strong........yet delicious.

In my mind there can be no substitute, only diversions.


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

Mad Hatter said:


> Don't say that too many times or someone will go out and buy it all up


Will you PLEASE just HUSH!.....BOTH OF YOU!eep:

heheheh...while a VERY different animal from SH, UF is also on the top of my list. Just gotta love the VaBur blend. Since tomorrow is payday, I think I might go snag a sleeve.:mischief:


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Mister Moo said:


> Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. - Dark Flake pipe tobacco reviews
> 
> Not for kids.


I'm a kid.

I didn't find it nearly as strong as Kendal Dark, though. I think the shag cut of KD and the fast burn makes it more harsh. As it stands, any future Dark Flake that might have my name on it, I hereby bequeath to you.

Oh, and you can have all my Kendal Dark, too, if you're of such a mind. It is to tobacco smokers what Everclear is to spirits drinkers.


----------



## stoked (Nov 30, 2009)

I haven't tried Stonehaven (I'll have to order some online as we don't have it up here) but UF is pretty one dimensional and the berry topping is a little fake tasting IMHO. I generally support peterson and like most of their baccys based on quality alone but UF is not my favourite. I hope stonehaven is better.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Speaking of Stonehaven, what's up with that stuff? It's a burley/virginia tobacco, right? Like Carter Hall, or Prince Albert? You know, safe, smoke all day, no nic worries? Apparently I'm mistaken about the comparison, because it royally kicked my butt the night before last. I had to stagger to the bed, collapse and sleep it off. I didn't quite get to the sweats and room spinning, but_ damn..._

And now Mister Moo is recommending a 'ramped up' version? Madness!!!!


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

UF is great and I've laid up several cases. But, it isn't really a replacement for Stone Heaven, just a relative. I'd smoked and fallen for UF long before trying S-Heaven. Now I alternate and on occasion throw in a bowl of Dark Flake. DF is a real nice eye opener, but still nothing replaces Stone Heaven ....


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

Packing a bowl of Erinmore Flake right now..
Had some Stonehaven before... lol

Have you tried Erinmore flake? :thumb:

Vin


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

MarkC said:


> Speaking of Stonehaven, what's up with that stuff? It's a burley/virginia tobacco, right? Like Carter Hall, or Prince Albert? You know, safe, smoke all day, no nic worries? Apparently I'm mistaken about the comparison, because it royally kicked my butt the night before last. I had to stagger to the bed, collapse and sleep it off. I didn't quite get to the sweats and room spinning, but_ damn..._
> 
> And now Mister Moo is recommending a 'ramped up' version? Madness!!!!


Please don't lump UF in with the sweepings. LOL (I kid, I kid)

I might have to check out Moo's suggestion, as UF feels like just I'm just getting warmed up. I ran through 3 bowls of of UF and 3 bowls of Bull's Eye Flake yesterday and didn't even blink.........is that a bad sign?:ask:


----------

